# MiMi's babies



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly MiMi gave birth this morning at 10 days premature. I have 3 survivors from a litter of 5 but really don't hold out much hope for them  One poor little mite that we lost wasn't even fully formed


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

oh Lynn you just don't deserve more heartache like this. I am so sorry.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn  I'm so so sorry  

I wish I could give you a hug to take away your heartache, you really don't deserve this  

Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad and sorry to hear this. Poor babies and Mimi. Is Mum ok?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MiMi is fine and settled with her babies - they are just so tiny and look such fragile little scraps


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad Mimi is ok. I just pray that the kittens will survive. Such a shame :-(


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this sad news , everything crossed for the little ones xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Babies weigh 49g, 53g and 58g


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Lynn everything crossed that the little mites turn out to be fighters and pull through xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiniest one has gone


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am in tears for you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish we still had the thank you button - but thank you all for your kind words. I think I am beyond tears @Paddypaws  - if I start I'm sure I won't stop.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really sorry to hear they were so prem Lynn. There's little you can do unfortunately. Sending you hugs, and if you need an ear, please drop me a line.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this Lynn  My thoughts are with you, long distance gentle hugs for you xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry  

Thinking of you Lynn and sending huge ((((hugs)))) xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So very very sorry Lynn, sending gentle hugs and wishing we could take away your heartache xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Now only one remaining  Not at all hopeful


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

So very, very sorry Lynn. Really had everything crossed after last time. I hope the remaining baby pulls through. Massive hugs to you xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Am sure nothing I say will take away the pain  I don't know how one person can put up with so much heartache, life just isn't fair sometimes.

(((Hugs))) I know it's not much, but it's from the heart xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

So sorry - thinking of you xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh Lynne I really can't find the words, I'm so sorry I just can't bear it for you xxx


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have any words. I'll pray for this little one. Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh Lynne I'm so sorry, how heartbreaking for you  hoping against hope the last one makes it x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad. Praying the last will survive. xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sadly the last little one passed away about half an hour ago. Brokenhearted, useless breeder.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lyn I am feeling so sad for you this must be devastating Hun. RIP little babies. xxx huge hugs


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

broken-hearted yes but useless never, so very sorry xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh Lynn, there's nothing I can say, but I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Lynn  I'm so so sorry  my heart aches for you xxx

Please do not think like that, because you're not. 

Thinking of you and sending huge hugs xxxx


RIP little ones, sleep tight xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Lynn you are not useless at all. Please don't think that about yourself. My heart hurts for you. So very very sorry for you and MiMi xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's just sheer and utter bad luck Lynn nothing else at all . Mimi would have been the best Mum and you Nana Lynn one of the most caring and knowledgeable breeders I know of. If you couldn't save them no one could.

I am truly devastated for you both. My heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really sorry Lynn, but you know in your heart you're not useless. There was no chance of a different outcome for those bubbas and we all knew it. What's important is that you tried. Sending you massive hugs.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh no, no, no :-((


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

5 tiny candles lit here to light their way to the bridge , you are not and never will be a useless breeder, no one could love , care or be more knowledegeable , there are no words but pls feel us all here and right beside you , as you have been beside us xxxxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so devasted for you & Mimi  you are not useless, you have given so many people on here such support & great advice, this was just bad luck, nothing else.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

oh Lynn, I'm so very very sorry


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No words,just so very sorry xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

How heartbreaking


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all again. I am making an appointment to get MiMi spayed within the next week or so - it's obvious that she is not meant to be a mum. My dear friend who owns the studs has offered me a free mating for Gracie which will happen when she next comes into call - she is now almost 14 months and like her Aunty MaiTai only calls every six weeks or so. If this doesn't work out I will, most definitely, be giving up. I am not getting any younger


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you all again. I am making an appointment to get MiMi spayed within the next week or so - it's obvious that she is not meant to be a mum. My dear friend who owns the studs has offered me a free mating for Gracie which will happen when she next comes into call - she is now almost 14 months and like her Aunty MaiTai only calls every six weeks or so. If this doesn't work out I will, most definitely, be giving up. I am not getting any younger


I hope things work out with Gracie Hun! I feel so sad for all of you it really isn't fair! I hope you have a change of heart about carrying on but you will know in your own heart what is best. Once you have got over this trauma you might feel more postive again Hun. Thinking of you and Mimi now. :Kissxxx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> <snip>
> 
> My dear friend who owns the studs has offered me a free mating for Gracie which will happen when she next comes into call - she is now almost 14 months and like her Aunty MaiTai *only calls every six weeks or so*. If this doesn't work out I will, most definitely, be giving up. I am not getting any younger


Fantastic when you don't to send her to stud, a real PITA when you do.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry Lynn to hear about this. It is truly heartbreaking when this happens. I made the decision last year to give up breeding when the same thing happened to me as you know so know exactly how you feel. There are no words and nothing can stop you wondering about the what ifs but its not your fault or anything you could have done. Tiny babies like that just don't have a chance unfortunately no matter what we do. Big hugs to you and Mimi xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Lynn...  *hugs*



lymorelynn said:


> Brokenhearted, useless breeder.


Brokenhearted, yes. Useless? *NEVER.*

Some lines aren't meant to be. That's not your fault, or Mimi's fault (and yes, I know you aren't blaming her), or anyone's fault. Just bad luck with the genetics. Yes, it sucks big time, and the heartache is horrible, but it doesn't mean you are a useless breeder. Just an unlucky one for now.

Wish I could reach through the computer screen and give you a real, big, warm hug and shoulder to cry on, you lovely lady you...


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Bless you Lynn, I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the little ones


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can understand why you'd come to this decision Lynn. Really hoping the next mating goes better.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear this Lynn  
You're anything but useless, these things that are happening are completely beyond anyone's control.
I really hope things go better with Gracie.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sad for you and MiMi. Hoping all will go well with Gracie.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am very sorry to read this and hope that the worst of your pain does not endure. If only we were cats, and could move on as nimbly as they do.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, only just caught up with thread. Some queens just aren't meant to be mums, sure if anyone could have saved the little ones you would, but such long odds to start with you have nothing to blame yourself for. Hope spay goes well and she has a long and happy life as a pet.


----------

